# Netgear modem media disconnected?



## Auviance (Apr 1, 2011)

Around yesterday morning, i suddenly disconnected from my regular internet. I have a netgear modem and the connection Netgear-24-G is the one that suddenly dropped. After reconnecting, i was unable to do my regular routine (use google, msn messenger, etc.) Both computers in my apartment experienced the same problem, and i have restarted the modem, unplugged/turned off the modem and restarted the computer. I tried using the cmd command ipconfig /renew as i saw it fixed other problems similar or identical to mine, but this is what came up when i attempted to do so : 


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /renew

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection* 15 while it has its medi
a disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media di
sconnected.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c494:494a:f206:d568%12
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{77051440-098B-467C-9B03-450E55C4F20F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {1E745216-AD99-4A6C-93D9-795153C52E58}:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{9FAA1995-E304-46CD-8836-E1B2B75C71EC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{0392DEE3-4F2A-4EED-8133-34D4E6248495}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

C:\Windows\system32>




I'm currently using the wireless connection "Default" to post this, but it is very weak and therefore i am unable to do any work. Please help as soon as possible, thanks in advance.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

do a full power cycle 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 30 seconds.
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a seperate device ) and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Auviance (Apr 1, 2011)

Tried it twice, no dice. I just noticed that the DSL and Internet lights arent on in my router, and i can connect to Netgear-24-G but theres no internet connection.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

if you plug directly into the modem do you get onto the internet ?


----------



## Auviance (Apr 1, 2011)

No, im assuming because for some reason the DSL and internet lights are not flickering or on on the modem.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

sounds like a faulty modem or line - have you asked the ISP if they are down at all - and if not to do a line check 

I had some issues recently with a client on email and BT email had been down for 2 days .... and did not expect to get it back up for another day


----------



## Auviance (Apr 1, 2011)

Thats what i thought, since it said media disconnected, so i checked all the wires and everything but it seems fine. I have checked with verizon, theyre up and running..not sure what else it could be


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"I have checked with verizon, theyre up and running"

They actually connected to your modem and said its working? With no lights on?

I would call techsupport and if they give you the same answer ask for someone higher up the food chain. Don't accept nonesense for an answer.

Though in reviewing your original post the modem has nothing to do with the message you got. Only the router is the problem there.

Modem can be dead but that has no influence are your pc renewing a ip address from the dhcp server IF YOU WERE WIRED to the router at the time you did the ipconfig. Otherwise if not wired that was a normal message.


----------

